# I'm an English Major, I should fit in fine.



## Publius (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I am Publius, and I am here to bring you Federalism.... Just kidding.

I am currently an Undergrad at the University of Georgia, majoring in English and Computer Science. I know that's strange, but I love computers .

In any case I am here to better my writing skills and to hopefully become an integral member on this site. I look forward to giving and receiving criticism and help!

Thanks!

-Publius


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to the site, we have a couple of members from Georgia, I notice because somehow it seems so exotic. No idea why it should strike me more that way than anywhere else.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 1, 2011)

On the Home Page, all that's visible in the Last Post column is "I'm an English Major, I..." and I thought the Major from _Fawlty Towers_ had joined up.

Bah.


----------



## garza (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome Publius - There are a number of English majors here. Your combination of language and technology makes perfect sense today and you will no doubt find a comfortable niche here and settle right in.

Olly - People from Georgia are not only exotic, they are also ultra sophisticated. Walk through the streets of downtown Milan or Milledgeville and you will hear them calling to one another - 'How 'bout them dawgs?'


----------



## garza (Mar 1, 2011)

xO - I didn't think Fawlty Towers, but I did think 'wot's a hoffiser doin' 'ere, then?'


----------



## Nickie (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Publius.


Nickie


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 1, 2011)

Greetings, dear sir, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi there, welcome. What a wonderful attitude you bring with you. See you around the forum.


----------



## alanmt (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you the very model of a modern major general?


----------



## Gumby (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 1, 2011)

I think my perception is influenced more by "Night train to Georgia".


----------



## Foxee (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome from South West Pennsylvania (which is not exotic at all).


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 1, 2011)

Gumby said:


>


 
I like this! :thumbl:

A question: Is this smiley available on WF?


----------



## Gumby (Mar 1, 2011)

No it's not, but you can save it to your computer to use whenever you wish.


----------



## Stephanie Jones (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi there! 
I just graduated from Clayton State, in Morrow Georgia. 
My major was English, minor Biology.
I had such a difficult time trying to choose between something that I love versus something that I am interested in, hence the polar interests. 
I am interested in reading and editing (tit for tat). 

~Stephanie


----------



## Gumby (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Stephanie, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Stephanie Jones (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks! I just realized that I joined the wrong writers forum. I joined Figment.com as well... and I just noticed that they are all like 15. Argh!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, we do have a good mix of ages here. You should be able to find a niche here.


----------

